# Démarrer un Mac PPC depuis un disque USB



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2012)

Hello folks,

j'ai trouvé une méthode permettant, via l'open Firmware de démarrer un Mac PPC depuis un disque USB (1 ou 2). Mon problème, c'est que je ne suis pas familier de cet environnement, et j'ai un peu de mal à mettre la chose en &#339;uvre. Pour faciliter les choses, j'ai traduit la méthode en français (et y ai ajouté les correspondances de touches QWERTY/AZERTY), la voici :



> Ce que j'ai fait pour pouvoir démarrer mon PowerMac G5 sur un disque USB
> 
> 
> 1) Assurez vous que le schéma de table de partition du disque soit bien APM (Apple Partition Map, ou carte de partition Apple)
> ...



Alors, voici les points où j'achoppe :

étapes 4/5 : je n'ai pas de chose comme "pci@2", mais sur les deux Portables où j'ai testé, j'ai "pci@f2000000". pour l'USB, j'ai "usb@1b", j'ai donc entré "devalias ud /ht/pci@f2000000/usb@1b/disk@1"

étape 6 : vérification faite, la partition abritant mon Tiger de test est "disk1s10", donc N° de partoche = 10. que je tape "dir ud:10,\", "dir ud:a,\" ou "dir ud:A,\" ça me répond que ça ne trouve pas.

bien entendu, j'ai vérifié par "10.d" que j'étais bien en hexadécimal (d'ailleurs, même en entrant un "decimal", ça n'arrange rien).

Y aurait-il un familier de l'Open Firmware qui pourrait m'aiguiller vers mon erreur, je ne comprends pas où je me suis trompé


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2012)

Tu avais lu ça : http://forums.macg.co/10580762-post44.html ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Tu avais lu ça : http://forums.macg.co/10580762-post44.html ?



Non, je n'avais pas lu, et sans que ça ne recèle directement la solution, ça m'a permis de trouver où était l'erreur, merci ! 

Dans la commande "devalias ud /ht/pci@f2000000/usb@1b/disk@1", c'est le "/ht" qui ne va pas, en fait la bonne commande est "devalias ud /pci@f2000000/usb@1b/disk@1", et avec cette commande, mon "dir ud:10,\" affiche bien le contenu de mon disque USB, et avec la commande "boot ud:10,\System\Library\CoreServices\BootX", mon iBook G4 démarre bien sur le disque USB, ce qui m'arrange bien, parce que son port Firewire est mort de chez mort, et donc, en cas de besoin, je ne suis plus obligé d'ouvrir la machine pour en sortir le disque interne afin de lui faire subir des réparations au moyen d'utilitaires plus efficaces qu'Utilitaire de disque.

Curieusement, pour mon PowerBook G3, je n'ai qu'à réinitialiser via l'Open Firmware (reset-nvram, suivi de set-defaults, et de reset-all) pour qu'au redémarrage, l'appui sur la touche "alt" fasse apparaitre le disque USB dans la liste des disques bootables, alors que pour mon iBook G4 (du moins, le 1,2 Ghz, le 800 Mhz, je n'ai pas testé), ça ne fonctionne pas, ce qui m'oblige à passer par cet ensemble de commandes.


----------



## Invité (6 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieusement, pour mon PowerBook G3, je n'ai qu'à réinitialiser via l'Open Firmware (reset-nvram, suivi de set-defaults, et de reset-all) pour qu'au redémarrage, l'appui sur la touche "alt" fasse apparaitre le disque USB dans la liste des disques bootables, alors que pour mon iBook G4 (du moins, le 1,2 Ghz, le 800 Mhz, je n'ai pas testé), ça ne fonctionne pas, ce qui m'oblige à passer par cet ensemble de commandes.



Donc sur le PB, juste "alt" suffit ?
C'est cool ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Donc sur le PB, juste "alt" suffit ?
> C'est cool ça !



Pas directement, il a fallu faire la séquence "reset-nvram etc." juste avant, sinon ça ne marchait pas. Par contre "juste alt", ça marchait sur un "Palourde" de première génération.


----------

